# How to make Garnished Sushi or Chirashi Zushi.



## naoko (Aug 25, 2009)

Japanese Sushi recipes is called Garnished Sushi or Chirashi Zushi. This maybe kinda long to make, but the out come will be worth the wait. My kids had fun making this with me and the love eating it after we were done. 

Ingredients:

☆ sushi rice(vinegared rice), cooked with 2 cup rice

A: Thin Omelet:
☆ 2 eggs
☆ salt and pepper
☆ cooking oil

B: Shrimp:
☆ 6 shrimps
☆ 3 tbsp dashi stock
☆ water and salt
☆ 1 tbsp vinegar
☆ 1 tsp sugar
☆ 1 pinch salt

C: Shiitake mushroom:
☆ 4 dried shiitake mushroom
☆ 1/2 cup dashi stock
☆ 2 tbsp sugar
☆ 1 tbsp mirin
☆ 1 tbsp soy sauce

D: Gourd strip:
☆ 10g dried gourd strip
☆ water
☆ salt
☆ 1 cup dashi stock
☆ 3 tbsp sugar
☆ 2 tbsp soy sauce
☆ 2 tbsp mirin

E: Carrot:
☆ 1/2 carrot
☆ 1/2cup dashi stock
☆ 1 tsp sugar
☆ 1 tsp mirin

F: Lotus root:
☆ 40g lotus root
☆ 3 tbsp dashi stock
☆ 2 tbsp vinegar
☆ 1 tbsp sugar
☆ 1 pinch salt
☆ vinegar add water

G: Snow peas:
☆ 10 snow peas
☆ hot water
☆ salt

Direction:

1. Make the sushi rice.(vinegared rice)

2. Prepare to ingredient as follows.

A: Thin omelet
Beat the eggs, Add the salt to the beaten eggs. Coat a frying pan for rolled omelet thinly with cooking oil, pour in the beaten eggs, and paper thin omelet. When cool, fold and cut into julienne
strips.

B: Shrimps
Mix the stock, vinegar, sugar, and salt to make seasoning liquid. Devein the shrimps put just enough salt and water in a pot to cover the shrimps. Add simmer untile all the liquid is gone. When cool, shell the shrimps soak in the seasoing liquid and set aside.

C: Shiitake mushroom
Soak the dried shiitake mushroom in cold water to soften(about 30 min to 1 hour) and remove the stems put the dashi stock, sugar and shiitake mushroom into a small pan. and place over low heat for 7 min. Add the mirin and soy sauce, and simmer until the liquid is almost gone. When cool, cut the shiitake mushroom into 5 cm squares.

D: Kanpyo(Dried Gourd)
Rinse the dried gourd strip briefly in cold water, rub hard with salted hands and wash away the salt with cold water. Put the gourd strip and plenty of water in a pot and boil. When the gourd strip become soften, rinse in cold water. Put the dashi stock, sugar, and gourd strip in a pot and simmer over a low heat for about 8-10min Add the soy sauce and mirin and simmer until the liquid is almost gone. When cool, cut then into 1 cm lengths.

E: Carrot
Peel the carrot, and cut in half crosswise. Cut one half into about 3cm wide julienne strips, cut other one half into 5mm piece and stamp out into a flower shape. Put the dashi stock, sugar,
salt, mirin and both the carrot in a pot, and simmer over a low heat until the liquid is almost gone.

F: Renkon(Lotus Root)
Peel the lotus root, and slice thinly. Cut the slices into quarter-rounds. immerse them in vinegar-add water. Boil briefly, and while hot, soak in the seasoning liquid make of the dashi stock, vinegar, sugar, and salt. make sure that the lotus root is complentely subnerged in the liquid. Let stand until cool.

G: Snow peas
String the snow peas, boil briefly in boiling salted water and rinse in to cold water. Cut into half lengths.

3. When the sushi rice is cooled to body temperature, mix it with the parced sesame, shiitake mushroom, gourd strip, shreded carrot prepared, and put everything in to serving vessel scatter the egg threads, all over the rice, and decorate the surface colorfully with lotus root, shrimp, carrot flowers, snow peas, and toasted seaweed sheet.

There you have it, hope you enjoy making this. If any questions feel free to message me.
Naoko


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the step by step preperation. I think its wonderful to know that your children are involved in cooking. In a society that promotes fast food or microwavable, it is a treat to see and hear children getting involved in the kitchen and learning all about what the joy of cooking truly is and then to taste their hard work, it makes the effort all the more worth while.
Sharing the love of cooking and passing it on to the next generation, what could be better ?


----------



## trifoilum (Sep 2, 2009)

wow, that sounds yummy  it seems fun and enjoyable too~

I wonder if you can use other kinds of rice (like ordinary white rice, brown rice, etc) since the stickiness wasn't that important, I think? Or it is? (because sushi rice was *cough* expensive *cough*)


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but it came up on the little "relevant threads" thing:



Trifoilum said:


> wow, that sounds yummy /img/vbsmilies/smilies//biggrin.gif it seems fun and enjoyable too~
> 
> I wonder if you can use other kinds of rice (like ordinary white rice, brown rice, etc) since the stickiness wasn't that important, I think? Or it is? (because sushi rice was *cough* expensive *cough*)


With _chirashizushi _more than any other variety of sushi, you can in fact get away with other kinds of rice. Stick to a short-grain white rice, and be sure not to mash it as you toss it. Note that the original poster did not give a recipe for sushi rice; there are many takes on this, but the most crucial things are (a) excellent quality seasonings, particularly the vinegar, and (b) the need to toss the rice and seasonings gently and evenly while drying it with a fan and/or in a slightly absorbent container, such as a wooden tub. Fortunately, _chirashizushi_ does not have to hold together yet keep perfect individual grains as in _nigirizushi_, so it's a lot more doable by the ordinary home cook.


----------

